# Statins



## BDBoop (May 25, 2014)

Okay, so - I know there are older threads on the subject, but I don't like raising the dead. 

I was on a statin for a couple of years, and feel like I dodged a bullet. I got a new doctor, and told her I don't want to be on them anymore. She let me go off, and she will let me stay off. I chose my new doctor well, I believe. *But what I'm wondering is, for those of you refusing to take a statin, how do you handle your cholesterol - or don't you. *

I had a friend speak very highly of Red Yeast Rice, so I am religiously taking that as well as Ubiquinol. I am incredibly cheap, so I went to Amazon and did some research before buying. I went with Doctor's Best as a product that I can afford to fit in my budget. Now, there is a product that is both of them in one but as I read the reviews it was stated that there isn't enough Ubiquinol in the combined product, so I went with separate. 

I go back to the doctor in two months, and hopefully my numbers will have improved. I've lost about thirty pounds over the past three years, and eighteen of that was over the last ten months so if I can continue on a downward trend, that will obviously help as well.

Answers appreciated.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 25, 2014)

Congrats on your weight loss, that's great...kudos!  :yougogirl:Garlic is very good for lowering cholesterol http://www.healthyfellow.com/265/garlic-and-heart-health/, also Lecithin, which is touted as "cholesterol's worst enemy", both of those supplements are reasonably priced.


----------



## BDBoop (May 25, 2014)

Oooh!! Thank you! I <3 garlic, but probably would be using capsules etc because you can't gain enough benefit from just eating garlicky foods, is my guess. 

Do you remember back in the 70's, the "Kelp, Lecithin, B6, Vinegar" diet? A lot of that is being borne out to be true, that those items really are quite good for us.

I need to get some more Bragg's Organic ACV.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 25, 2014)

I've used Bragg's before, good stuff.  Yeah, you couldn't eat enough garlic, unless you smashed a clove or two daily, then ate it raw.  I take Kelp too sometimes, it's on my shelf but don't take daily.


----------



## BDBoop (May 25, 2014)

TAKE DAILY!!! /waves weak, ineffectual fist about

I had to get the giant "Sunday-Saturday" pill holders and put them in that for me to remember. Because even if I remembered, I wouldn't remember if I remembered? and consider taking them again.  

I moved last July 1st, and didn't unpack completely, so need to go through some boxes and find my Vitamin D which of course is essential. And I have a HUGE multi-vitamin bottle that I glance at once a day. That should be good enough, right?


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 25, 2014)

Silly girl, lol!


----------



## d0ug (May 25, 2014)

Here you go the truth.
  All this is a money maker for the drug companies.
  1 Cholesterol dose not cause any disease
  2 The only study done by Ansel Keys that linked cholesterol to heart problems was done on 7 countries and he was able to show a correlation. After adding in 22 the other countries there is no correlation and when you look at the American Eskimo on their natural diet have few if any heart problems and a cholesterol count of 350 -500.
  3 The FDA in 2012 sent out a notice to ALL doctors to take their patience’s off statins because there is a risk of 52% chance of diabetes and 100% chance of dementia [Alzheimers]
  4 The naturopathic Doctors say that normal blood cholesterol should be 250 - 270  
  5 If cholesterol was bad how come it only affects the arteries and not the veins as they both have the same amount of cholesterol. Doctor can’t answer that question. The body has wisdom and if an artery burst you are in a lot of trouble if a vein burst it is not life threatening. When you have free radical damage in the artery the body in its wisdom uses cholesterol to cover the damaged part like a band aid. It would be wiser to stop the free radical damage than stop the cholesterol which is saving your life.  
  6 In the sixty years they have been telling us to cut down on cholesterol and take statin the rate of heart disease has not changed. The other things that the body needs cholesterol have sky rocketed like Alzheimers which did not exist  60 years ago and now number 5 killer the brain is cholesterol.  Male erectile dysfunction was rare 60 years ago and now a big problem for a lot of men. All hormones even sex hormones are made of cholesterol. Cholesterol is a vital part of the immune system. 
  7 They claim  that the difference of good and bad cholesterol is that the bad has been oxidized which is an easy fix just put more antioxidants in your body find food with a high ORAC score.

  According to Dr. Steven B Hulley, University of California, San Francisco, if you get your blood cholesterol below 200 mg/dl you actually increase your risk of dying from an intracranial haemorrhage or stroke by 200 percent, liver cancer by 300 percent, chronic obstructive pulmonary disease by 200 percent, depression and suicide by 200 percent and dying from an addictive process [i.e. - drugs, alcohol, smoking, additive eating] by 500 percent.


----------



## BDBoop (May 25, 2014)

I thank you so much for your contribution, D0ug - do you have any links to this information you've accumulated?


----------



## BDBoop (May 25, 2014)

Also, D0ug - about your signature. How did you come up with the age of 120? Does something change at that point that would preclude you continuing on?


----------



## d0ug (May 25, 2014)

It is easy to find, just do a search on cholesterol myth or scam you will find tons of new information
 The cholesterol scam just got another nail in its coffin. After  accepting the study done by Ansel Keys many years ago and not really  checking it out to find it was badly slanted and was not factual. The  whole anti cholesterol got on board and know one knew who was behind it.  The latest findings are Proctor and Gamble funded Dr. Keys so they  could start selling Crisco. The perfect solution to their cholesterol  lie. The damage that they have done is unbelievable here are just a  couple diseases causes by cholesterol deficiency Alzheimers, erectile  dysfunction these diseases did not exists 60 years ago 

 From that point, modern medicine was hooked on the  cholesterol-as-villain theory. The question is: Why? Why was it so  important to accept obviously flawed junk science? Like any other  industry, modern medicine wants to sell products, which means getting  people to doctors’ visits and pushing drugs. Treating cholesterol as a  villain has led to a constant stream of people turned into patients,  streaming into doctors’ offices and getting drugs, primarily statins,  but many others, too, as the drug-as-prevention idea has gotten rolling.

Cholesterol has been demonized. Yet the more it’s demonized, the more  heart disease we’ve seen. Obviously, something’s wrong with the theory. 

Unfortunately, entrenched interests won’t let it go without a fight.  There’s simply too much money riding on this false hypothesis. So, more  and more details are discovered, resulting in more and more distinctions  in so-called types of cholesterol—in spite of how obviously absurd the  concept is. There is one, and only one, type of cholesterol.


----------



## d0ug (May 25, 2014)

Well the Bible say that should be our age and I not about to call the Bible a liar.
In fact I am going to live to see my grand children go to university and my first child was born when I was 65 years old.
So I plan on being around for a long time.


----------



## BDBoop (May 25, 2014)

Okay - that makes sense. But what I'm asking is what you yourself are doing to make it happen.


----------



## Ina (May 25, 2014)

DOug, I have tried to send you PM message, but it says there is no dOug. ????


----------



## BDBoop (May 25, 2014)

I think that's a zero, not a capital "O".


----------



## d0ug (May 25, 2014)

Ida I got your MP and have replied.
BDbop I use gelatin capsules I make myself [knox] and bone soup that is the cheapest way. Now if you want go find a youngevity dealer and get the bone and joint pak It has helped athletes return to play when the doctors told the their corers were over do to bone to bone arthritis.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 25, 2014)

Ina said:


> DOug, I have tried to send you PM message, but it says there is no dOug. ????



Click on his name in the post Ina, then click on send private message...that will get you there.


----------



## BDBoop (May 25, 2014)

d0ug said:


> Ida I got your MP and have replied.
> BDbop I use gelatin capsules I make myself [knox] and bone soup that is the cheapest way. Now if you want go find a youngevity dealer and get the bone and joint pak It has helped athletes return to play when the doctors told the their corers were over do to bone to bone arthritis.



Interesting!


----------



## Ina (May 25, 2014)

Thank you very much for the links. I'm sure there will be factual literature to get her to thinking. Might even help some of her future patience.
:goodjob::thanks::magnify:


----------



## BDBoop (May 25, 2014)

I'm sort of reading between the lines - but if you're talking about your doctor, I hope so. I actually had doctors scoff at me for finding things "On the internet" - HELLO!! The MAYO CLINIC is on the internet!!!!


----------



## d0ug (May 25, 2014)

You would real laugh but I fired my doctor and now I have doctors visit my house to see what I have got and learn how to cure and not give drugs.


----------



## Ina (May 25, 2014)

Thanks Sea, Try to get some pictures with you and yours in some of them. We will all miss you. :bighug:


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 25, 2014)

Thanks Ina!  Here's a link that may interest some...http://www.greenmedinfo.com/blog/there-only-one-type-cholesterol-heres-why


----------



## meg (May 28, 2014)

I was put on statins but immediately the muscles in my calves caved it. I had to crawl upstairs so was taken off them.  My level is 5.6 which is a bit high because they say it should be under 4.  I keep looking for things that are supposed to lower cholestrol. I drink a Benecol every day, Omega B6 capsules (when I remember!!) but would love to know of a sure fire way of cutting it down.


----------



## mellow (May 31, 2014)

Here in Australia, the ABC did a program on statins and one in ten people stopped taking them.  After the episodes went to air last year the Heart Foundation was horrified and complained bitterly to the ABC (Australian Broadcasting Commission no ad tv channel 2).  It was found that the ABC breached standards of impartiality. I watched the program and knew what would happen and it did.  My view is - if you want to keep on living, don't stop taking them.


----------



## d0ug (May 31, 2014)

You think that the pharmaceutical companies give out the truth about their drugs? Some are call safe and after they kill near to half a million they take it off the market. I watch the TV it is on youtube and I think they were not hard enough. This whole thing on cholesterol and statins is a big money making scam. The medical system is the last group to admit they are wrong and bury their mistakes.


----------



## mellow (May 31, 2014)

d0ug said:


> You think that the pharmaceutical companies give out the truth about their drugs? Some are call safe and after they kill cost to half a million they take it off the market. I watch the TV it is on youtube and I think they were not hard enough. This whole thing on cholesterol and statins is a big money making scam. The medical system is the last group to admit they are wrong and bury their mistakes.


Fair enough, each to their own, I have a theory that one of the main reasons everyone is now living well into the late 80s comes down to blood pressure medication and statins. Nice to meet you Doug, :love_heart:


----------

